# fuente de corriente



## ben99 (May 18, 2006)

como se puede hacer una fuente de corriente.
fuente de  alimentacion  9vdc necesito de 4 a 20ma de corriente a la salida con un potenciometro.
se la corrinte es v/r por lo tanto es.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 18, 2006)

hay dos formas:

1.- operacional (mira en epanorama.net o tambien hay un completo manual sobre opam en www.ti.com)

2.- con un lm317

3.- con un transistor+ zener+2 resistencias

Recuerda en tener en cuenta la disipacion Vin-Vout /mA para añadirle directamente un transistor si es necesario al operacional.


----------



## VichoT (May 18, 2006)

HOLAS.pon el potenciometro en serie con la carga. asegurate deque la carga que vea la fuente sea siempre la misma(obviando el potenciometro). para calcular el valor del potenciometro debes sumar el valor de larga con el del potenciometro, el voltage dela fuente lo divides con el resultado anterior ahy te dara la corriente que sale de la fuente( en realidad tu debes dar vuelta esta formula para obtener el valor del potenciometro ).
bye!


----------



## Ehecatl (May 19, 2006)

Creo que la opción del LM317 en configuración de fuente de corriente te puede servir bien. Verifica la configuración en la hoja de datos del mismo.


----------



## rony pinto (May 27, 2006)

bueno solo para poder ayudar que alimentara la fuente? Por lo general si se alimenta una carga con una fuente de voltaje adecuado la corriente que de la fuente se ajustara exactamente a lo que la carga pida asi que solo hay q preocuparse por que la fuente tenga corriente para dar


----------



## VichoT (May 28, 2006)

HOLAS.  para mi existen 2 tipos basicos de fuentes .
 La 1º y mas famosa es al fuente de voltaje (en caso regulado) que entrega siempre un mismo voltaje sin importar la carga conectada a sus extremos y para lograrlo varia la corriente que circula por la carga para mantener las ddp's fijas.
 La 2º fuente es la fuente de corriente( en el caso regulada)que entrega siempre la misma corriente sin importar la carga conectada asus extremos y para lograrlo hace variar el voltaje o las dpp's del sistema para mantener estable ó fija la corriente que circula por la carga


----------

